# e! Shows



## BEA2LS (Aug 26, 2009)

Does anyone else watch those silly realty type shows on e!
they are totally my guilty pleasure, i even loved hollywood tan


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 26, 2009)

i love them! especially the kardashian shows, and girls next door. but lately it seems like they're giving anyone remotely famous their own show.


----------



## couturesista (Aug 26, 2009)

yup, im a reality show junkie! I luv the Kardashians, Living Lohan, Candy Girls, Girls next door, Kendra etc.  I miss The Gastineau Girls, I liked that show! I saw a promo for the next season of The Girl Next Door, i'm guessing it will feature his new girlfriends which include the twins from the last season, interesting


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 26, 2009)

lol i am glad i am not the only one! right now i love to watch kourtney and khole take miami


----------



## couturesista (Aug 26, 2009)

yes, that family is hilarious, the sound of their voices can be a bit much at times, esp. Kourtney, but I can't help but watch. Not to mention their makeup and clothing style is amazing


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_yes, that family is hilarious, the sound of their voices can be a bit much at times, esp. Kourtney, but I can't help but watch. Not to mention their makeup and clothing style is amazing_

 

I agree.. 

i used to watch Girls Next Door but probably will not with the new girlfriends.. Until the hills come back (and even than lol) I will be watching e


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 27, 2009)

I love E! I watch the kardashians, chelsea lately, girls next door, denise richards, and I watched sunset tan while that was going...ha im a sucker for all the e! shows!


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 28, 2009)

not much of an E! reality show junkie, but I did watch Girls next Door only because of Kendra....
KUWTK IMO is a hot mess show, but i tune in time to time

nothing beats the Soup and Chelsea Lately!


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_yes, that family is hilarious, the sound of their voices can be a bit much at times, esp. Kourtney, but I can't help but watch. Not to mention their makeup and clothing style is amazing_

 
I love their clothes, the mom seems a little too " I wanna be young again" for me, but meh who cares....

I like their makeup but is it just me, or do they wear smokey eyes every damn day?


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I love their clothes, the mom seems a little too " I wanna be young again" for me, but meh who cares....

I like their makeup but is it just me, or do they wear smokey eyes every damn day?_

 
i agree, their mother bothers me with all of that, she tries to be one of her daughters so badly, it is kinda sad.
they do wear smokey eyes everyday, lol but thats cool.


----------



## couturesista (Aug 28, 2009)

^^ she does, but at the same time after watching the show and her explaining the back story to her marriage, I can see why she's out living the life. She married young and by the time she was their age she had 4 kids, not to mention she was a stay at home mom, so her entire 20s were devoted to her kids ( which it should have been). She's just cathing up. I luv the fact that she takes care of their business and she looks hot doing it!


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 28, 2009)

that is true, i think it sweet that she always lives for her children and is happy seeing them happy.
and she does look fantastic for her age!


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 28, 2009)

Yea I can't front Kris is one sexy old lady!
One thing I do love about KUWTK is Bruce...*sigh* poor Bruce, I think he's the only "normal" one in that family sometimes lol


----------

